# Got a COLDHEAT for Christmas? What do you think??



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

*Get a COLDHEAT for Christmas? What do you think??*

OK,I just got a Coldheat cordless soldering iron for Christmas. I've seen this advertised on TV a million times & always wanted one. Now that I've finally got one from my local Radio Shack,I am wondering if anybody else got one during the Holidays and what are their thoughts about it. Although they suggest that it would be great for small electronics or R/C, how is this tool working for you in R/C?? Thanks in advance!
-George

www.racewayathobbyworld.tk


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I've seen the ads, but for $19.99 I am a little skeptical. Have you tried it yet? It says it stays cool unitl you touch it to metal & then instantly heats to 800 degrees...... from AA cell batteries??? 

Give us a review!


----------



## Night Rogue (Nov 10, 2003)

I bought one about a 2 months ago. It didn't work well at all for R/C, maybe on some small projects, but you have to use small diameter solder, then to unsolder you need to use a wick, not good for soldering batteries at all. On the good side, when I told them I was unhappy with it they told me to go ahed and keep it and they would credit my card back for the price of it, and they did. I sent it to my brother who likes it for small jobs.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wanna solder a small wire to a frame... works great. wanna solder something small like maybe your motor? works "ok"... wanna solder your batteries? hmm.. best you point to your Weller.

This stuff is good for small automotive stuff, like car speakers, radios, patch electronic work.. etc..

def not for batteries... at least from what i experienced.


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Fried mine the first time I tried it on a battery wire. The wife sent them an email to get info on returning it, and they told her just to keep it and they'd credit her account. At least customer service for this product is good.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

BarryG said:


> Fried mine the first time I tried it on a battery wire. The wife sent them an email to get info on returning it, and they told her just to keep it and they'd credit her account. At least customer service for this product is good.


Sounds like Customer Service knows it has a POS product on its hands and that there isn't any point in shipping you another one since it will be also under-perform as advertised. Other feedback I've seen says it won't work outdoors if there is even the slightest breeze.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Mine didn't even come close to doing a decent job. I considerd it crap for my needs and just tossed it.

Later, Bret


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

tommckay said:


> I've seen the ads, but for $19.99 I am a little skeptical. Have you tried it yet? It says it stays cool unitl you touch it to metal & then instantly heats to 800 degrees...... from AA cell batteries???
> 
> Give us a review!


Review?? OK,here goes! lol

After playing with it on some objects similar to the ones shown on TV,like an old pickup switch from one of my guitars (1978 Les Paul),and the solder on the battery bars to an old 2000 mAh 4-cell pack, I still couldn't get the thing to flow solder as I could w/ my 60 watt Weller. But I could make some real nice tiny solder balls with it! It seems to do better with bare wire,but not for something like soldering your speedo wire that has solder already on it to your battery pack,like most,if not all,of us do w/our batteries in our cars (hardwire). I think the Coldheat tip is more of a "pinpoint" heat tip,meaning it only heats-up a very tiny spot on the tip. A regular iron heats the whole tip,which is what we need to tackle something like motor or battery wires that are 12AWG wire or thicker. My Coldheat won't even heat that thick of a wire unless it is bare. Also,it arcs electricity to melt the solder. Trying to get the tip to arc is way too much of a chore. You'll be there all day trying to get it right.

Verdict: Keep using your electric soldering iron & spend your $20.00 on a handful of "F" brushes, put it towards a new body or whatever! lol The Coldheat may be good for doing some jobs such as replacing servo wires, soldering a new speedo switch,or anything that's requires a very small solder joint w/tiny wires that you probably would normally melt a plastic speedo/servo case or wire insulation w/a regular iron. I'll end up keeping mine,but it won't see any pit-box time anytime soon.

Makes a great mini flashlight,though!!!!! LOL

Hope this helps!
-George

www.racewayathobbyworld.tk


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

yeah I got one and they say it gets up to 800 degrees and that you can touch it as soon as you take your finger off the trigger (yeah right still hot). I couldnt even get it to melt a piece of micro thin solder. I might try there customer service and get my money back as well. all I can say is weller rocks!!!! my 2 cents


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like the unit is just what I thought it was.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

tommckay said:


> Sounds like the unit is just what I thought it was.


Yep,you got that right! Interesting thing: I did a search for COLDHEAT REVIEWS,and it listed various forums for stereo headphone & speaker repairs and computer modding. Both forums talked about the Coldheat. What's wierd is that both forums have good reviews about it! Are we doing something wrong w/the Coldheat,or did the company "plant" these posts to boost sales? Either way,the product is still junk.


----------

